# New from California



## House of Dewberry (May 17, 2010)

Introducing myself to you all. I am Colet, I live in So Cal the very west end of the San Fernando Valley. So hello to everyone, I am really excited to go look around and see what is here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi and welcome from another SoCal'er. 'Cept we're way south.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Great to have more company here in SoCal. Like Warrant, I'm also in San Diego. Enjoy the madness!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, HoD.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome !


----------



## House of Dewberry (May 17, 2010)

Hello all, I didn't realize anyone had posted back! I have lost all track of time looking at all your creations, they are all amazing!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Colet! Glad to have you aboard!!!


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome from the east coast! Hope you enjoy it!!!


----------



## House of Dewberry (May 17, 2010)

Thanks again everyone for the warm welcome. Evil Queen, Hello, I was just looking at your GB very creepy! I think I could be here all night, maybe all week just looking at all the horror!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello HoD. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## House of Dewberry (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Darelore!


----------



## House of Dewberry (May 17, 2010)

oops, I meant Darklore, don't know where the dare came from!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and








to the forum!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings from SoCal...951 area !


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## HauntNH (May 17, 2010)

Welcome, I just got here myself a few days ago, a lurker but thought I should register and introduce myself. Everyone is super friendly... and a lot of information.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------

